# Official Pinarello Dogma height vs size



## zion rasta

Please post your bike model, height, stem length, and frame size:

Model Dogma 2 BoB
Rider Height: 6'1"
Frame size: 57.5
Stem: FSA 120mm


----------



## djrbikes

Dogma2
Rider Height 5'8"
Integrated Handlebar
51.5


----------



## le_quiet_uno

Dogma 60.1
Rider height - 5'9 or 175cm
Frame size - 54cm
Stem size - 90mm


----------



## Donn12

Dogma2 65.1
Height 6'1"
Frame 57.5
Stem -work in progress currently 90cm -5 degree rise


----------



## Spark

Dogma 65.1
Frame: 560
Stem: 12cm / tip of saddle to C of bars 595cm
Height: 185cm


----------



## LouisVuitton

Dogma 65.1
Frame: 57.5
Stem: 110mm
Height: 6'3"


----------



## ejabbale

Dogma 65.1
Frame: 54cm
Height: 5'9"
Stem: 90mm


----------



## Sisbud

Dogma 65.1
Frame: 51.5
Height: 5'11"
Stem: 100 mm


----------



## shoegazer

Dogma 65.1 Kobh
Frame: 57.5
Height: 6'3"
Stem: 90mm


----------



## ajima98

Model Dogma 2 65.1 (Tdf 769)
Rider Height: 5'7" (171cm)
Frame size: 50
Stem: 3T 120mm


----------



## Michael15

Model: Dogma 2 65.1
Rider Height: 5'7"
Frame Size 50
Stem 3T 120mm


----------



## zion rasta

zion rasta said:


> Please post your bike model, height, stem length, and frame size:
> 
> Model Dogma 2 BoB
> Rider Height: 6'1"
> Frame size: 57.5
> Stem: FSA 120mm



I am not sure why everyone says that pinarellos "Run big". 

I am so happy I did not go one size down as recommended here. In fact, I would almost say the run small. The top tubes are short and what throws it off is the super long seat tube. I can probably ride a 130mm stem... The 57.5 (aka 59 seat tube) fits me well.


----------



## Yangpei

Model - Dogma 60.1
Height - 5'10"
Frame - 55cm
Stem - FSA 100mm


My 55cm Dogma fits me great with a 100mm stem. It is comparable in size to my 56cm Moots Vamoots CR and my Large Wilier Cento1.


----------



## Lunden

HELP NEEDED ASAP!

Did all the research possible...but could only test ride a 55 Dogma 2 which was way too small. 57 quattro seemed good. LBS and Pinny dealer said I was 57.5 for sure. So I went with a 57.5 and I think it's just a fraction too big. If I switch to 56...will it be too small with much lower bar?

Main problem is TT length. I have seat slammed forward and 80mm stem. Still feel I am reaching a bit...but just slightly. Aaargh. Standover is fine...even with curved tube.

I'm 6' 3/4"...33.5" leg length (to floor, not inseam).
Long in middle which I thought would make TT perfect on 57.5.

Concern: I switch to 56 (and pay rebuild cost) and bar is too low. I prefer more relaxed position. 200 miles/week average.

Return policy is that I need to act fast!


----------



## Spark

Hi 

I had the same question as you being 6'1" 560 or 575 but I went with 560 after studying 
stack and reach measurements. 

I have a BB-seat height of 81cm and require a 1cm spacer the make the drop to the bars comfortable.

So to answer your question, if you drop a size your saddle will be approximately 4mm further back. So hardly noticeable in terms of aesthetics and if you use 20mm or more of spacers with the 575 frame you may need to run a positive angle stem or use another 15mm of spacers which would be nearly at or just over the limit for the frame (someone will confirm).

Hope this helps your decision.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Lunden said:


> I have seat slammed forward and 80mm stem.


57cm frame and 80mm stem? Expect very twitchy steering. Definitely not relaxed handling.

Can you try a Rokh? If not go for the smaller frame and a stem that angles upward.


----------



## zion rasta

*Exactly - keep the 56*



Spark said:


> Hi
> 
> I had the same question as you being 6'1" 560 or 575 but I went with 560 after studying
> stack and reach measurements.
> 
> I have a BB-seat height of 81cm and require a 1cm spacer the make the drop to the bars comfortable.
> 
> So to answer your question, if you drop a size your saddle will be approximately 4mm further back. So hardly noticeable in terms of aesthetics and if you use 20mm or more of spacers with the 575 frame you may need to run a positive angle stem or use another 15mm of spacers which would be nearly at or just over the limit for the frame (someone will confirm).
> 
> Hope this helps your decision.


It does not sound like the other person is a racer so the 56 with a positive stem would be the ticket.

Since I started this post I have made a few changes on my 57.5.

I went to a zero setback post ($395 ouch!) and a 110mm stem and 20mm of spacers for long climbs. I still manage a 9cm drop.

I have short legs, long torso. My saddle height is 78cm C-T and my reach is 550mm tip to bars. Note that I have the Arione CX saddle which has a long nose.

I tried a 100mm stem but run out of space when getting aero. And feel cramped in the cockpit.

I also dumped the Sram red crankset & BB for this set up:
7800 DA crank arms
Praxis chainrings, x10sl KMC chain
DA 9000 BB

Best crankset I have ever ridden. No shifting problems. Fast and precise as DA electronic.


----------



## Lunden

Cinelli 82220 said:


> 57cm frame and 80mm stem? Expect very twitchy steering. Definitely not relaxed handling.
> 
> Can you try a Rokh? If not go for the smaller frame and a stem that angles upward.



Yup you got it. Twitchy is perfect word for steering. Basically manageable, but for this price "manageable" is not the right word. Feel like I've got to pay too much attention to the bike. Love the ride though. 

But you just confirmed my suspicions...switched to 110 stem again and difference was noticeable. More stable...but reach too long. 

There's only a 1cm difference in TT length between 56 and 57.5...anyone ridden a 56? And what size are you? Zero-offset post might help me run a longer stem on the 57.5 for steering and load, but stills feels like tinkering to make up for frame that's too big.

Consensus seems to be 56 and bite bullet for rebuild. This is a big purchase for me...needs to be right.


----------



## Lunden

Thanks! Hugely helpful. At 6' 1" we're dead in the middle. But slamming seat and short stem is sure sign I'm trying to make a too-big frame work somehow. I think I'll switch...just what I was trying to avoid. Ugh. Probably will run a positive angle stem with spacers. Everyone here is SO helpful.


----------



## Lunden

Whoops forgot to address advice on Rokh. Couldn't find ONE within 3 hours to test. Only test was Dogma 55 -- small but amazing. Running positive stem on Dogma...vs. Rokh is great suggestion. Tour De France is not in the works anytime soon. I'm against the time-limit for return/exchange though. TT is biggest problem.


----------



## Randy99CL

Lunden said:


> Zero-offset post might help me run a longer stem on the 57.5 for steering and load, but stills feels like tinkering to make up for frame that's too big.


I'm always surprised when someone talks of changing the offset of the seatpost to adjust the ETT. 

Isn't it true that you have to adjust the saddle to the right position first, and then play with the stem? 
The saddle is set according to your leg and femur length, knee angle, KOPS (if you want to use it) etc. There is only one perfect spot for your saddle and moving your butt forward or back from that ideal spot can create other positioning problems.


----------



## Spark

Randy99CL said:


> I'm always surprised when someone talks of changing the offset of the seatpost to adjust the ETT.
> 
> Isn't it true that you have to adjust the saddle to the right position first, and then play with the stem?
> The saddle is set according to your leg and femur length, knee angle, KOPS (if you want to use it) etc. There is only one perfect spot for your saddle and moving your butt forward or back from that ideal spot can create other positioning problems.


Yes, this is true. The only things a zero offset seat post would achieve are the correct position for the rider if when using the setback seat post the saddle could not more any further forward and the aesthetics if it's on the limit. 

Moving the saddle forward to fit a longer stem or to shorten the reach clearly shows that the frame is the wrong size for the rider. 

A bike fit is highly recommend to achieve a the correct riding position.


----------



## phildhom

Hello,

Want to buy Dogma 65.1 think 2. My length is 176 cm and current saddle height is 70 cm. I'm hesitating between a 50 cm and 46.5 cm frame. Can somebody give some advice


----------



## le_quiet_uno

phildhom said:


> Hello,
> 
> Want to buy Dogma 65.1 think 2. My length is 176 cm and current saddle height is 70 cm. I'm hesitating between a 50 cm and 46.5 cm frame. Can somebody give some advice


Hi Phildhom,

I have got a Dogma 60.1 in size 54 and running a 90mm stem.

I'm about 175cm and saddle height is about 72.5cm. I think you might want to get fitted properly before you buy.

If I have a chance to buy again, I'll go half a size smaller - 53.5


----------



## phildhom

Hello,

I want to buy the same bike. I'm 1m75 and i have a saddle height of 70 cm. i seen that you have a 54 with a 90 mm stem. I had for myself a 50 in mind.Is a 54 not to big?


----------



## le_quiet_uno

phildhom said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to buy the same bike. I'm 1m75 and i have a saddle height of 70 cm. i seen that you have a 54 with a 90 mm stem. I had for myself a 50 in mind.Is a 54 not to big?


Hi Phildhom,

Every bike fitter will tell you a different fit. I have recently gone with a very reputable fitter and thus far his advice worked for me.

I felt that 54cm is a good size for me because I have tried various bikes (not Pinarello) ranging from 53cm to 56cm. So how 54cm fit a lot better than the other 2. The 54cm Dogma 60.1 gives me just enough head tube height so I don't have a funny looking stem style, it feels a lot more stable around the corner and in terms of cockpit space, it feels just right for me (i.e. 53cm - too cramped and not enough head tube height. 56cm - too stretched and I don't have much control over it).

The reason that I run a 90mm stem is because my arms are approximately 2cm shorter than your average person (i.e. 84cm vs 86cm).

For your information, I'm in the process of purchasing a Colnago C59, the geometry that I'm going with is a 50 sloping, which equates to a 53.5cm. I'm hoping that I can run a 100mm or 110mm stem to dumb down the responsiveness and reduce the reach slowly for climbing.

Also, you will need to bear in mind that each Dogma series has different geometry. You will need to check carefully before purchase. From memory, Dogma 2 and Dogma 65.1 are slightly longer than the 60.1.

Furthermore, to throw the spanner into the work, I also have a Pinarello Quattro (commuter), which is a 55cm geometry. My fitter have managed to mimic the setting on 60.1 and transfer it across. It felt exactly the same, in terms of bike setting.

My advice to you would be go and visit a number of reputable bike fitters. Have a chat with them and see who you are most comfortable with and get a bike fit down on the jig before pulling the trigger on a expensive bike.

Hope the above helps you with your decision making.

Below is the photos of my 2 bikes. The 60.1 is on my finally setting. The Quattro is before the setting.


----------



## Chase15.5

Model: Dogma 65.1 Think 2
Size: 51.5
Ht: 5'8"
Stem: Ritchey WCS 110


----------



## shanehill

I'm 6 ft tall with a 32 1/2 inch inseam. I ended up on a 55cm 65.1 with a 100mm stem. I honestly could have gone with a 54 with a 110 or 120mm stem. But with my previous Roubaix having such a tall headtube, I wanted to keep the stem height/angle in check on the Dogma so went with the larger frame.


----------



## etil_etanoat

Dogma F8
Rider height - 5' 8"
Frame size - 47


----------



## K Dub Cycle

Dogma 65.1
Rider Height = 5'8.5" (174cm)
Frame Size = 51.5
Stem = 3T ARX 110mm


----------



## chaz44

2015 Dogma 65.1
Rider Height: 5' 7"
Frame Size: 47

Fits and rides like a dream!


----------



## jwp75

Dogma F8
Frame: 47cm
Height: 5'6.5"
Stem: 110mm


----------



## BicyclePhD

Dogma FPX 
6'3"
57.5
110


----------



## dillon1003

Hi there,
this is a amateur cyclist from Taiwan.

I have started a new tread asking about dogma sizing and then just found this thread.
Have been on my TCR advanced 2 (size:M) for about 6,000km.
Now considering a premium road bike for my next ride.
Happened to see a stock clearance of Dogma 65.1 in a local shop.
However, the only size they are offering is 51.5 (top tube:53.5cm)
My geo is as follows 
Height: 178cm
Inseam: 85cm

I think i will definitely need a 13cm stem. Will such fit me well? 
Look forward to your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## dgs_bikes

My Height: 71 inches
Bike Inseam: 32.5 inches
Arms: 28 inches

I ordered a frame with F8-like geo in size 55. The handle bar is a 420mm Bontrager XXX Aero.

Any recommendation on the stem length for a relaxed position? 

I was thinking about a 110mm.

Thanks,
Desh


----------



## ricosuave

chaz44 said:


> 2015 Dogma 65.1
> Rider Height: 5' 7"
> Frame Size: 47
> 
> Fits and rides like a dream!


I what size stem are you using?


----------



## davejunia

2016 Dogma F8
Rider height: 5' 10" (178cm)
Frame Size: 53


----------



## chaz44

100mm


----------



## Eccentr1c

176cm high 
83 cm inseam.
Considering Dogma F12 or Prince.
Which size would be right for Prince ? 53 or 54.5 ?
Also, is Dogma F12 in size 54 will be a correct size ?
Thank you.


----------

